# What is Best Bang for Buck-$2,000 LED TV?



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a new LED TV for about $2k. I had just looked at Samsung's 7150 I believe is the model number. Has 3d, micro dimming, looks to have nice blacks, and nice colors to it. I like the 240hz motion it has. Is this the best candidate for what I'm looking for? Or do I need to check out Sonys 950 series? Or should I be looking at something else? Is it worth looking at the 4K models right now? I need professional help on this matter please....


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Are the Vizeo "M" Series any count at all, or is this brand a strictly budget brand of TV? By the way, I am going to get a 65" model of what ever brand that I end up with.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

waculjr.903 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new LED TV for about $2k. I had just looked at Samsung's 7150 I believe is the model number. Has 3d, micro dimming, looks to have nice blacks, and nice colors to it. I like the 240hz motion it has. Is this the best candidate for what I'm looking for? Or do I need to check out Sonys 950 series? Or should I be looking at something else? Is it worth looking at the 4K models right now? I need professional help on this matter please....


I would take a look at the Sony 950. And I wouldn't care too much about 4K. We're only at the start of that long road.



waculjr.903 said:


> Are the Vizeo "M" Series any count at all, or is this brand a strictly budget brand of TV? By the way, I am going to get a 65" model of what ever brand that I end up with.


A 65" Sony 950 will cost you almost triple your budget so I guess that's out of the question now. As for the Vizio, I've been patiently waiting for the R series to come out as the is supposed to be their 'reference' series. That will probably be well out of your budget as well though. I know that I read a review from Thomas Norton recently on one of the cheaper Vizio models and he thought that it was well worth it for the price. Here's the review. S&V gave it a 'Top Pick' but it seems like they give that to most everything they review.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

Vizio just released their P-Series UHD sets... They are really cheap... The 50" unit is $1000. There are some really nice features, most notably the local dimming, it is not edge lit. They have some quirks though, reds seem to be pushed a bit. I think the 55" screen is IPS-based so it has a pretty good off-axis image, the other models are not IPS so the image goes downhill real fast after 20 degrees. While IPS gives you better off-axis viewing, it supposedly has a lower contrast screen over non-IPS. You should check out the unit itself if possible to see if that affects you. There has been a number of buyers who said their screens were either DOA or defective out of the box. I would recommend you buy locally if you decide to get one. Also note that Visio's customer service is probably the worse in the industry.

OTOH, I just bought the Samsung UN50HU8550 UHD set for $1800. It comes with a free one terabyte drive with 10 movies. Note that the drive can only be used with the 8500-9000 series of TVs.

While the set looks amazing with Blu-Ray movies, it is only slightly better with broadcast shows. With reference quality BR movies, the detail and colors (once calibrated with the Spears and Munsil disc) is stunning. The contrast cannot be beat. While the unit is edge-lit, I do not see any artifacts common to edge-lit screens. Black uniformity is excellent with no light bleed or halos on my sample. 3D is simply amazing. It comes with four pairs of glasses.

The unit is not perfect. Off axis viewing is horrible. 20 degrees off and the picture washes out. Also, the sound is mediocre (as with all flat panels) and the image seems to crush blacks... You must check the unit out in real life...


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

After two trips to best buy, I was determined to do my third and final. I stopped at 3 Wallmarts, finally found a 60" Vizeo "M" series with the remote sitting there by it! I proceeded to jack with the settings and found that the contrast wasn't good. So I crossed that one off my list real quick! Finally, back at BB. Made one more round through the store. I said to the salesman, "Get me one of those Samsung's 65" 7150's. I will take it home and see if it works for me or not! I took it home, hooked it up and jacked with the settings for two hours. At first, I did not think it was all that. But after tweaking picture and motion settings, let me say this one word, "wow!"i put in a variety of blueray movies, dark,brilliant, fast action, and I was more than satisfied with the quality of picture here! Yes I liked the OLED panels, but I wasn't going to make that much of an investment in only a 55" panel. The 3D was very intriguing too! I watched the new Transformers bluray and I knew that I was now going to keep this tv!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Try this out. It's not an ISF cal, but for 30 bucks, it's amazing. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CK...iption_secondary_view_pageState_1413036299692


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Willis!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Right on!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The Spears & Munsil disc has been my go to disc since I bought their version before this one. :T


----------

